
Show HN: (lambda speech), a λ-calculus' dialect on the web - martyalain
http://lambdaway.free.fr/workshop/?view=lambdaspeech
======
martyalain
(λ speech) is a dialect of (λ calculus)(1936) taking benefit of modern web
browsers.

